# Tangiers



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, info required re the day trip to Tangiers, has anyone on the forum done the trip, what to expect, my daughter is quite concerned that she will be confronted by acts of animal cruelty, child poverty etc. She is quite sensitive at the moment due to recent distressing personal circumstances and I would be concerned that viewing such acts of cruelty, poverty etc would cause her much (unneeded) distress at present. She is on holiday here and we thought a trip to Tangiers would cheer her up a little. All advice gratefully heeded.

Regards, Babbs


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Babbs said:


> Hello, info required re the day trip to Tangiers, has anyone on the forum done the trip, what to expect, my daughter is quite concerned that she will be confronted by acts of animal cruelty, child poverty etc. She is quite sensitive at the moment due to recent distressing personal circumstances and I would be concerned that viewing such acts of cruelty, poverty etc would cause her much (unneeded) distress at present. She is on holiday here and we thought a trip to Tangiers would cheer her up a little. All advice gratefully heeded.
> 
> Regards, Babbs


Here's what I wrote on another thread on this forum




> For a one day visit I can thoroughly recommend what we did.
> 
> Park in Algeciras port and buy tickets for an organised (guided) visit to Tangiers. The coach took us to Tarifa and then a fast ferry trip to Tangiers. You then join a group and are taken on a minibus trip to see the sights and then a walk through the old town and a good restaurant lunch and some shopping before returning to the port and the ferry/coach back to Algeciras.
> 
> ...


This is the trip we took

In answer to your specific questions - Tangiers is a modern city - you are unlikely to see child poverty. As for animal cruelty, the worst you will see will be camels - you can ride one if you want to - and there will be a snake charmer somewhere along the way. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Joan14 (May 25, 2011)

if your daughter is that sensitive go elsewhere, just back from Tangiers and the beggars were hanging off us, more heartbreaking seeing the mums and babies


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Joan14 said:


> if your daughter is that sensitive go elsewhere, just back from Tangiers and the beggars were hanging off us, more heartbreaking seeing the mums and babies


Must have changed in the year since we were there. What was wrong with the mums and babies? 

The beggars have always been there.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Babbs said:


> Hello, info required re the day trip to Tangiers, has anyone on the forum done the trip, what to expect, my daughter is quite concerned that she will be confronted by acts of animal cruelty, child poverty etc. She is quite sensitive at the moment due to recent distressing personal circumstances and I would be concerned that viewing such acts of cruelty, poverty etc would cause her much (unneeded) distress at present. She is on holiday here and we thought a trip to Tangiers would cheer her up a little. All advice gratefully heeded.
> 
> Regards, Babbs



I take it that you are down on the CDS then ?
That being the case then take her to the Stupa (Buddist Temple) and the butterfly park next door in Benalmadena Pueblo where she may well find some peace from her recent troubles.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Come down to Tarifa and go on the whale-watching trip instead. Those dolphins and pilot whales swimming round the boat will lift anyone´s spirits.


----------



## Joan14 (May 25, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Must have changed in the year since we were there. What was wrong with the mums and babies?
> 
> The beggars have always been there.


and the beggars will always be there, young girls with babies who have been rejected by their families left to beg on the streets for food and money then are chased away by the police so they won't be seen in the tourist areas, disabled beggars being kicked on the feet to move them on. These are some of the things I see when I stay at my place in Tetouan, I wouldn't call myself sensitive but each time I see things like this it does annoy me. Plenty of starving cats and dogs around although I must add when I spent 2 weeks in Marrakech I didn't even see one dog.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Joan14 said:


> and the beggars will always be there, young girls with babies who have been rejected by their families left to beg on the streets for food and money then are chased away by the police so they won't be seen in the tourist areas, disabled beggars being kicked on the feet to move them on. These are some of the things I see when I stay at my place in Tetouan, I wouldn't call myself sensitive but each time I see things like this it does annoy me. Plenty of starving cats and dogs around although I must add when I spent 2 weeks in Marrakech I didn't even see one dog.


Didn't see anything like that in Tangiers.


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

I've lost count of how many times I've been to Morocco, I love the place. 

I don't rate Tangiers there is always too much hassle, you seem to spend all your time be fending off people wanting to be your guide, not a chilled out place! 

Have you though about going a little further afield? Asilah is well worth a visit, there's also Tetouan which is further. Taxis are cheap enough, there are two kinds, the taxis that take you out of Tangiers are the larger white Mercedes, make sure you set a price before you leave. 

if your daughter is a vegetarian like me, walk quickly past the chicken stall, the chickens are slaughtered in front of you! I would say the stray cat in dog situation is only a little worse that it is in Spain. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Babbs (Oct 1, 2008)

Many thanks for all replies and for good advice re other places to visit. My daughter has read all and has decided that perhaps, this time, she will visit the other places mentioned and perhaps, when less distressed will visit Tangiers at a later date.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Babbs said:


> Many thanks for all replies and for good advice re other places to visit. My daughter has read all and has decided that perhaps, this time, she will visit the other places mentioned and perhaps, when less distressed will visit Tangiers at a later date.


Thanks Babbs - it's nice to get some feedback. Hope you all enjoy what you end up doing.


----------



## Joan14 (May 25, 2011)

It'll be good to know what you think of it, I'm going back again in January but will be flying into Marrakech first lol that's one crazy place. Take care and enjoy x


----------

